# Submariner vs Datejust



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello gang, i hope you had some great time 

Originally my plan was to put some money in a box over the next few months and get myself a Submariner for my 30th Birthday...
Thanks to my manager and the boring day we had at work yesterday i am not so sure anymore... 

Both watches are good, same price range and you can wear them every day.
Getting confused now which one should I hunt for

In you opinion what will be the best gift to myself ? (Both are not an option in the same year  )


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Your dilemma can be easily solved by simply asking you what type of watch are you looking for.

The Datejust is pretty much a dress watch (or by extension something you might wear with some casual/smart casual attires) while the Submariner is more of a sporty look and might come off as flashy (in my opinion) if worn with a suit (especially if it's a slim fit one).

The Datejust is somewhat simple/elegant/dressy while the Submariner is a bit more complicated/proactive/bulky.

I believe that each can be worn with certain types of attire but I think that the Submariner might give you more options...


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

for me submariner will hold its value better, ( even rise if right one purchased !) but two different watches in my opinion and as gimli says different for different situations dress & sports, I have a explorer 2 and my next want /desire would be a datejust 11 41 mm with white dial for dress , convention would say but a blue as its silly to get white because the exp ii is a white dial but I just thing white pops off the wrist and I like white ! datejust is at the lower end of the rolex and not that popular amongst aficionados ! I would say sub first and then datejust,

you may want to wait till Baselworld 2017 to see what new model rolex come out with as well.

enjoy the anticipation as well as the getting, I was 60 when I got my first rolex and someone had t buy it for me !  so well done to you for acquiring one at 30!

deano


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Probably already been said but chalk and cheese to me. I'd want the Sub, but a DJ would suit what I do best.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sub for me, I wear mine and wore the previous one I had with everything, suited and booted or shorts and a t-shirt it still looks good. It's that sort of watch.

http://www.fratellowatches.com/fratello-watches-christmas-special-rolex-submariner-14060m-review/


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Completely different pieces.

Buy a Submariner if you want to maintain or increase the value you put into it. Buy a Datejust if you don't.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

reggie747 said:


> Completely different pieces.
> 
> Buy a Submariner if you want to maintain or increase the value you put into it. Buy a Datejust if you don't.


 Way too simplistic IMO. A Datejust can make a very solid used purchase, the gold or mixed metal models are particularly affordable used. Yes the depreciation from new will be more severe with a DJ than a Rolex Diver but then most things will depreciate more in percentage terms than a Sub and yet people still buy other watches...


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Sub for me, I wear mine and wore the previous one I had with everything, suited and booted or shorts and a t-shirt it still looks good. It's that sort of watch.
> 
> http://www.fratellowatches.com/fratello-watches-christmas-special-rolex-submariner-14060m-review/


 well knock me over we a feather, I'd never a' guessed! :swoon: :laugh:



Padders said:


> Way too simplistic IMO. A Datejust can make a very solid used purchase, the gold or mixed metal models are particularly affordable used. Yes the depreciation from new will be more severe with a DJ than a Rolex Diver but then most things will depreciate more in percentage terms than a Sub and yet people still buy other watches...


 Agreed, I've been looking and good vintage DJ's seem well up, not Sub levels of course but prices seem up.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> well knock me over we a feather, I'd never a' guessed! :swoon: :laugh:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> :biggrin:


 I was going to do the lottery en' all but looks like predictive skills are nil! Blimey Bond we a Sub! :biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@BondandBigM we need to gen up ready for the next military arms race. We need to maintain an accurate pivot table in the reconciliation of mind and action. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Nigelp said:


> @BondandBigM we need to gen up ready for the next military arms race. We need to maintain an accurate pivot table in the reconciliation of mind and action. :yes:


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> :laugh: :laugh:


 Excellent Bond.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

But a Grand Seiko instread.

Whoops, sorry wrong watch forum.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks guys :thumbsup:

I do have an SKX diver, close to add Ivicta and Vostok to my collection (both divers) so i thought DJ will be a nice B-DAY gift to myself...

I guess will get and Sub no date for 30th and grab a vintage DJ in between if i find a good deal 

I am lucky enough to keep my lovely self away from marriage and kids so i can spend money without seeing someone rolling eyes at me :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not the wrong Forum after all it is "The Watch Forum"

Possibly just the wrong thread though

:laugh: :laugh:



ZenArcade said:


> But a Grand Seiko instread.
> 
> Whoops, sorry wrong watch forum.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

@Nigelp

Seems I'm not the only one

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Not the wrong Forum after all it is "The Watch Forum"
> 
> Possibly just the wrong thread though
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 LMAO

If you hear a swoosh sound its just the joke going over your head.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ZenArcade said:


> LMAO
> 
> If you hear a swoosh sound its just the joke going over your head.


 Is that different from sarcasm.

That's what to much Stoli on a Monday does for you

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Must admit, I'd choose the Sub over a DJ. Just looks nicer IMHO, plus the DJ is the one that everyone asks 'Is it a real one....or from the looky looky men on holiday?'


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Must admit, I'd choose the Sub over a DJ. Just looks nicer IMHO, plus the DJ is the that everyone asks 'Is it a real one....or from the looky looky men on holiday?'


 Because no-one ever fake a sub after all. Just saying!


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Must admit, I'd choose the Sub over a DJ. Just looks nicer IMHO, plus the DJ is the one that everyone asks 'Is it a real one....or from the looky looky men on holiday?'


 The looky looky men apparently also fake rose gold Cellini's, they are top sellers in Spain to package holiday Brits to compliment the blag Hugo Boss polo shirt.

The DJ and Sub are two different watches, the DJ is also cheaper than the Sub not the same price and you have two options of bracelet to go for.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

ZenArcade said:


> The looky looky men apparently also fake rose gold Cellini's, they are top sellers in Spain to package holiday Brits to compliment the blag Hugo Boss polo shirt.
> 
> The DJ and Sub are two different watches, the DJ is also cheaper than the Sub not the same price and you have two options of bracelet to go for.


 Last year it was all Michael Korrs stuff.....who ever he is....... :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Padders said:


> Because no-one ever fake a sub after all. Just saying!


 Fair comment but you can spot a fake sub a mile away.

The real ones if you know what you are looking at stand out over and above the fakos made out of cheap stainless or fools gold by a country mile.

And shopping in Aldi, clothed at Primark you can pretty much be 99% sure their Sub isn't real.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Well even though people are saying the datejust is a dress watch they are both sports in a way (both designed for waterproof, both durable) the Oyster is just not a divers.

I think they are both recognisable...but I way prefer the Sub. I have seen too many manky jubilee bracelets...these make me say ew.

The thing is the Sub cant really be beaten easily as a diver it is the one all others use as a benchmark, whereas the oyster there are plenty of other options that I personally would prefer.

Its personal preference though...I may be biased though I am intending to pull the trigger on a sub anytime now. (I could easily change my mind and get a JLC master calender though...that watch jist ticks so many boxes)


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Fair comment but you can spot a fake sub a mile away.
> 
> The real ones if you know what you are looking at stand out over and above the fakos made out of cheap stainless or fools gold by a country mile.
> 
> ...


 Plus some companies have made a cottage industry out of copying "cough" homage to the Sub. Steinhart, Invicta etc... Cant think of anyone who has a line up of homage Date Just watches people are falling over themselves to buy.

Sub is a great watch but we are talking sports watch or dress/casual watch here apples and pears.

Better option would be get a Sub and Tudor glamor or a Tudor black bay and a Date Just.



Daveyboyz said:


> Well even though people are saying the datejust is a dress watch they are both sports in a way (both designed for waterproof, both durable) the Oyster is just not a divers.
> 
> I think they are both recognisable...but I way prefer the Sub. I have seen too many manky jubilee bracelets...these make me say ew.
> 
> ...


 You must be referring to the old jubilee bracelets, the ones on the new Date Just are something else.

I agree though, some of those old jubilee bracelets look like a Glaswegians string vest.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> @Nigelp
> 
> Seems I'm not the only one
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:


 :biggrin:


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

In my opinion Sub matches my 30th and my every day doings way more than JLC but i will get there :yes:


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Buy the sub first mate. Then buy the DJ later. The sub will be worn more often than not but having a DJ to wear instead would be class.

I know it's a sub for me in the next few years.

I could have bought numerous Rolex with the money I've blown on road bikes and cars, none of which even hold their worth anywhere near a Rolex.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> In my opinion Sub matches my 30th and my every day doings way more than JLC but i will get there :yes:


 JLC?


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> JLC?


 *Jaeger-LeCoultre* aka JLC is a Swiss luxury watch and clock manufacturer based in Le Sentier, Switzerland, that dates back to the first half of the nineteenth century, founded by Antoine LeCoultre in 1833.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> *Jaeger-LeCoultre* aka JLC is a Swiss luxury watch and clock manufacturer based in Le Sentier, Switzerland, that dates back to the first half of the nineteenth century, founded by Antoine LeCoultre in 1833.


 Yes I know, I thought you were after a Date Just though?


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

In one of the coments Daveyboyz says that he could easily change his mind and get a JLC master calender instead of a Sub because the watch ticks so many boxes 

I hope my comment to make more sense to you now


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd have either of these.



















In fact I'd have difficulty making the choice. Both would go equally well with many different attire.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

I agree and this is my plan after our discussion :yes:

Will get a SUB no date ( looks better to me ) for my birthday and a DJ whenever i find a good offer


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> I agree and this is my plan after our discussion :yes:
> 
> Will get a SUB no date ( looks better to me ) for my birthday and a DJ whenever i find a good offer


 Purely on taste, (and I'm not being critical) when datejust gets mentioned the first one that springs to mind is this.










and forget there are other "quieter" options.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't know man... gold plated or yellow on the watch in general is not my cup of tea...

About the bracelet i haven't put on but i've seen they strech/loosen with the time or i am wrong


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> I don't know man... gold plated or yellow on the watch in general is not my cup of tea...
> 
> About the bracelet i haven't put on but i've seen they strech/loosen with the time or i am wrong


 They do, but you can get them refurbished. (At a cost)


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Rolex choices :- Submariner first choice...................GMT2 second choice (bit cheaper).............Explorer 2 orange hand 3rd choice................Yacht master 4th choice...............DJ - wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Barry Mclean (Nov 3, 2016)

I have a Submariner I do not own a datejust as I prefer Rolex sports watches that is just my choice. They are a far better investment in the long term especially if bought as a complete set. I also waited a lot of years before buying my first Rolex which makes them all the more special to me.


----------

